# For Swadian / Toledo Amtrak Thruway Coach



## TylerP42 (Jun 14, 2015)

With all the questions about what the thruway coach for Toledo looks like and because I was thinking of Swadian, I took some pics of the thruway coach since I was at the station all night (10PM-7AM) getting video/pics of the 29/30 trains and 48/49 trains. Here's some pics of the bus.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, man! That's a J4500. Bestseller in the US market since 2004, but overrated IMHO. It just sells well 'cause it's versatile.

Trinity does only charters and contracts, no scheduled service of their own. Don't know much about them.


----------

